# Cleaning locomotive contacts



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering if anyone has a good trick for cleaning up the contacts on locomotive wheels without taking the thing apart. I've cleaned the wheels by running them over paper towel dampened with rubbing alcohol, but the contacts remain dirty. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Keep on keeping on,
Jeff


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A Q tip dipped in the alcohol will work?


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks big Ed. I'll give it a try


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I use a product from Caig, DeoxIT D100L. It will chemically improve all metal to metal connections and contacts. This stuff is fantastic I had three early Kato SD40s that would run, the contact strips were corroded, I apply DeoxIT and let them sit a couple minutes, put them on the track and all three ran like new. That was several years ago and they still run as of yesterday. I now use Deoxit on all my electrical contacts.


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks rrjim1,
I'll definitely try that if I can find it


----------



## Zug (May 4, 2012)

I've heard of that stuff before, but where is it usually sold?


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

The best price for a small bottle of Dexoit that I have found is at Amazon.com. You might find a better price if you search the internet. Apply it very thin for best results. I also apply Dexoit to all my decoder board contacts and have yet to have a problem with any loosing contact.


----------

